# Wtf



## SFGiants (Oct 17, 2012)

WTF kind of spotting is this and in a meet to top it off?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 17, 2012)

That's a sausage fingers spot!  He cannot help anything from that position.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

shes hot hes afraid to touch her haha


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2012)

There is probably only 150lbs on the bar.  That girl looks tiny... However. Dude, get the fuck off the bar.


----------



## SAD (Oct 18, 2012)

What dude are you guys talking about? There is no dude in this picture if you are straight.  All I see is a hot blonde powerlifter chick who I would wreck mercilessly until my dick fell off, but maybe I'm looking through test-goggles.









Ok, yeah, that guy is an idiot, but me admitting his existence is not proof of my sexuality.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^^ obviously some latent gay issues


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 18, 2012)

kinda hot chick with her curled lips


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 18, 2012)

SAD said:


> What dude are you guys talking about? There is no dude in this picture if you are straight.  All I see is a hot blonde powerlifter chick who I would wreck mercilessly until my dick fell off, but maybe I'm looking through test-goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see the same thing, bro. I must have the same pair of glasses.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 18, 2012)

See if I was the fat guy and assuming she's 18 years of age, I'd be imagining that I was forcing her down on my cock and she is stuck under the bar.  My glasses are better than yours lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

Hot. I'd work in her closed-guard, take back-mount and unleash some serious ground & pound.


----------



## beasto (Oct 18, 2012)

Dude needs to back the fuck off, she's alright looking though.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 18, 2012)

Anyone know this jems name ?


----------

